# Stalker / Stalking



## fishvanda

Sziasztok!

Szerintetek mi a _stalker / stalking_ megfelelő magyar fordítása?

A zaklató szerintem nem fedi le teljesen a valóságot. Kémkedő esetleg?

Köszi a segítséget!!


----------



## Olivier0

A zaklatás inkább _harassment_, tehát észreveszi az áldozat, hogy állandóan provokálja valaki és elege van belőle. Más, ha valaki állandóan követi/nézi de titokban, akkor tényleg jobb szerintem, hogy kémkedik/leskelődik utána, vagy általánosabban, hogy üldözi.
-- Olivier


----------



## Zsanna

Szerintem nincs rá nagyon jó "általános" megfelelő (pláne, hogy angolul több jelentése is van), tehát inkább csak egy adott kontextusban lehet remélni valami frappáns megfelelőt találni neki.


----------



## Encolpius

A hivatalos fordítás: *fenyegető zaklatás. *
Mindannyian tudjuk, hogy ez egy új kifejezés, hogy majd 30 év múlva mit fognak használni, várjuk ki a végét.


----------



## francisgranada

Encolpius said:


> ... hogy majd 30 év múlva mit fognak használni, várjuk ki a végét.


Hosszú és boldog életet kívánok mindannyiótoknak .  

Ettől függetlenül,  kellemes húsvéti ünnepeket !


----------



## Encolpius

Neked is. 
Köszönjük és kellemes húsvéti ünnepeket!


----------

